# Kreis dicker machen



## Lophy (18. Juli 2007)

hallo ihr lieben

ich hab die englische Version von Photoshop und blick ned ganz durch

ich hab in meiner datei ein Kreis und will die Umrandung dicker haben

wie bekomme ich das hin ?

hoffe auf antwort

danke


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. Juli 2007)

Welche Version?


Alex


----------



## Lophy (18. Juli 2007)

Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Welche Version?
> 
> 
> Alex



Photoshop CS


----------



## elmyth (19. Juli 2007)

Entweder
 den Kreis markieren und dann rechte Maustaste und Kontur füllen

oder
 die Kontur markieren und dann Auswahl vergrößern.


----------

